# my air condenser stopped working



## sreyes (Jun 11, 2010)

my elite lennox condensing unit stopped working model hs29 the fuses are good but when i put the a/c on it wont work the fan wont spin could it be the the motor thank you jose


----------



## kok328 (Jun 12, 2010)

It could be but, I would expect that the compressor would still run until a hi pressure cuts out the unit.  Try to spin the fan blade by hand and see if it's locked up or binding.
Otherwise, post back for more troubleshooting tips.


----------

